# herbicide for white dutch clover



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

yep poast. Thats what we use on all legumes. Check with your ag agent, at southern states. I think the spelling is correct. It works like a champ. G


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the label/directions for Poast  selective herbicide mentioned above. It is labeled for use on a clover crop.

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld00F009.pdf


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Be sure to follow the directions. It works great if you do everything right. If you don't it will fail miserably.


----------



## Blaster (Mar 30, 2012)

I have had good luck with Cropsmart Clethodim in both garden and foodplots.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

In my experience it is best to spray in the spring about the first time you are feeling it is about time to cut your lawn. You may not see alot of grass in your legumes at this point, but it kills young grass great. Then, as needed as different species start showing up throughout spring and summer. If you let the grass get old and mature, it may take several applications. In my experience, Killing young grass from seed is the ballgame. My experience comes from a dozen or so acres spread across the farm in .5-1.5 acre food plots. Good luck. grass chokes out clover, be vigilant. G


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks guys this is the info. that i needed. (Poast)


----------

